# Endlessly Reloading Pages



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The last 48hrs the pages I view are loading endlessly. There's no lag at all but I hit the 'stop' button on the URL to halt it.

Thought Admin might wanna know.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks, is this still happening?

L


----------

